# ogf sticker



## ccart58 (Mar 5, 2010)

just wondering how long it takes to get a ogf team decal? I ordered it last month and paid for it and still no decal and this month will soon be over!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Send Shakedown a private message and i'm sure he'll take care of it.


----------



## Tincan (Mar 31, 2011)

I am sorry for any delays on shipping recently.

Due to some health issues in our houshold this did make a couple orders go out late.

I apologize for any inconvienence this has caused and I will go back in and make sure your order was shipped.

Thanks


----------



## Tincan (Mar 31, 2011)

I just checked and yours was over looked. I do apologize your order was placed on 08/27/2012. It will go out tomorrow and I will make sure I add an additional on for you trouble.

Thanks


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

all i would like to say, is we are all human, and sometimes make mistakes. and when there is illness or deaths in someones family it can cause things like this to happen.

i hope everybody gets there stickers and can just forgive and use there ogf stickers proudly.
sherman


----------



## ccart58 (Mar 5, 2010)

no problem, thanks rick for taking care of this for me cant wait to get my sticker on my new boat!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Just wondering,
Has anyone discussed a $20-$40 OGF club sticker???
With ALL proceeds going into a reimbursement package for towing/ water or road breakdown fund?
'X' amount be paid to the boat 'Tow-er'/ OGF helpfull member?
Maybe OGF can keep the interest/ whatever for handling fees.

Kinda like 'AAA'.

Would it FLY? Many have failed.

I'd help/ pull someone in anyway,,, specially another OGF 'Brother'.
But it would be an incentive to further a helping hand.

How many 2-3+ year old OGF members would lie?


----------

